# Client Soap Verbindung wieder schließen



## unknown (27. Apr 2016)

Hallo zusammen

Wenn ich einen Java Soap Client habe wie folgt:


```
HelloWorldService helloWorldService = new HelloWorldService();
        HelloWorld helloWorld = helloWorldService.getHelloWorldPort();
        System.out.println(helloWorld.helloWorld("hans"));
```

Da wird ja offenbar eine Verbindung zum Server hergestellt, die nicht geschlossen wird.
Bei einem kleinen Beispiel ist das ja kein Beinbruch, aber bei einer Applikation, die auf einem Server läuft, könnte dies doch problematisch werden.

Wie kann ich diese Verbindung explizit schließen, wenn ich auf SAAJ verzichten will?


----------

